# Anyone have a bread machine?



## SizzlininIN (May 22, 2005)

I caught a show with Julia Child on yesterday.  She had a guest who was making bread using a bread machine.  However, sometime before the bread baked she took the bread out and kneaded it and put it in a loaf pan and baked it in the oven.  My reception on the t.v. (satellite) was crappy yesterday so I didn't catch most of it.  Does anyone else do this?  Can you tell me at what point should I remove it from the machine?  What temp should I bake it at?


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 22, 2005)

My bread machine has a 'dough' cycle, which just mixes the dough and leaves it for the first rise.


Not sure what that is called, but you know what I mean.  This cycle lasts 90 minutes.  

Pam


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2005)

I do that too, as it's nice to have no work involved 

You can also use the dough cycle when you want to make the bread into rolls. Just bake the rolls or bread at the temp that you normally would, if you'd mixed/kneaded yourself.


----------



## jafo21 (May 22, 2005)

Temperature 375 degrees F. Time 30 - 35 minutes. The bread should sould hollow when lightly "slapped with the fingers on the bottom. If the crust for your recipe gets a little more brown than you like, drop the temperature 5 - 10 degrees. Ovens differ so time will vary. Write down the time and temperature for each type bread you make for future reference. I highly recommend using an oven thermometer.


----------



## Constance (May 22, 2005)

I am a good cook, but try as I might, I have never been able to bake a decent loaf of bread. In fact, I've been teased about my "5 lb" loaves. 
A few years back, my husband bought me a bread machine, and it still wasn't very good...and then the durn thing spit out the bits after just a few months. The company replaced it, but I gave it to my daughter, and now content myself with bread from our grocery's bakery.


----------



## Pam Leavy (May 23, 2005)

Having a bread machine has inspired me to try my hand at doing it myself.  I have made the Jamie Oliver basic bread recipe several times, for pizza and foccacia.


It is so delicious!!  

Pam


----------



## SizzlininIN (May 23, 2005)

Thanks everyone~  I can't wait to get my next house so I can pull mine out of the box and try my hand at it again.


----------



## hvacwife (May 28, 2005)

I use the dough cycle on my machine and when that is done, I just take it out and shape it into loaves and let it rise then bake at 350 for 30 minutes.


----------

